# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  πρόσθεση  αγγελίες ηλεκτρονικών εργαλείων στο forum

## parask

Θα ήθελα να προτείνω στο forum αν ήταν δυνατόν να πρόσθεση ενότητα αγγελιών για ηλεκτρονικά εργαλείο καλιτιρια παλμογράφους πολλιμετρα μεταχειρισμένα. Δεν ξέρω κανα αλλο σαιτ να έχει μεταχειρισμένων  και θα με ενδιέφερε η αγορά μεταχειρισμένων εργαλείων

----------


## moutoulos

Γειά σου Γιώργο

Αγγελίες για "Ηλεκτρονικά εργαλεία/είδη", υπάρχουν στο άλλο "βασικό" μας Forum 
"ηλεκτρονικών". Εκεί θα βρείς Αγγελίες που συσχετίζονται με τα είδη που αναφέρεις

Ακολουθεί ο σύνδεσμος που σε παραπέμπει σε αυτές:
*Αγγελίες*

----------


## orck

Χαλασμενες ηλεκτρονικες συσκευες για ανταλλακτικα; Εχω εναν φουρνο, απορροφητηρα και εστιες, εδω συχναζουν τεχνικοι που μπορει να ψαχνουν διαφορα ανταλλακτικα

----------

